# New boy wanting to emigrate from the UK



## karlosfandango (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am English and my girlfriend who I love dearly lives in Manila. I am wanting to move to the Philippines and wanting to start a business. I have heard that it would be best if we registered it in the name of my girlfriend. Information on anything and everything to do with that and also the best ways of moving over would be gratefully appreciated. 
I am a complete novice to this as I have lived in England all my life though travelled extensively both socially and also on business, so wondering how and where to start the process


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As a self confessed novice I'd personnally stear clear of any type of business dealings in the Philippines. And I'd stear clear of investing anything with a gf period.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Youtube video's start there*



karlosfandango said:


> Hello everyone, I am English and my girlfriend who I love dearly lives in Manila. I am wanting to move to the Philippines and wanting to start a business. I have heard that it would be best if we registered it in the name of my girlfriend. Information on anything and everything to do with that and also the best ways of moving over would be gratefully appreciated.
> I am a complete novice to this as I have lived in England all my life though travelled extensively both socially and also on business, so wondering how and where to start the process


There's a wealth of knowledge from expats on YouTube, I ran across an expat from Australia and he goes by name "Seantheresortrebel" he has many video's that touch on the pitfalls of business also how to protect your investment.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Open a halo-halo stand in the right place and you'll make millions. Lol

That was tongue in cheek but heck I might do that!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Any business that is opened in the Philippines, by Philippine law, has to be 60% Filipino owned. If a business was started, your gf would be the one to start it. The PBI does have a notification on the 4th floor of their building in Manila that if you are a foreigner and you have a business and you hire no less than 10 Filipino workers, you will receive an indefinite stay visa. This is provided that you and your gf get married first and you apply for permanent residency. There is a thread on the ExPat board about starting a business and the caveats that one has to work for. Don't rush into anything, be careful and watch your money. Don't trust anyone, especially strangers, and never, ever look to support your gf's family. Never loan to her family, if you ever do, it will become a gift rather than a loan that is paid back.


----------



## karlosfandango (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice one. Now that is the kind of information I need, thank you


----------



## karlosfandango (Aug 6, 2014)

I suppose being English I could always open a real British fish and chip shop like we have in the Uk, lol


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

karlosfandango said:


> I suppose being English I could always open a real British fish and chip shop like we have in the Uk, lol


McDonald were doing a fish and chips type of meal once apon a time. What you must be aware of in the Philippines is that the vast amount of the population haven't got any money and the differential between cooking at home and eating out is nothing like what we expect in the UK.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> McDonald were doing a fish and chips type of meal once apon a time. What you must be aware of in the Philippines is that the vast amount of the population haven't got any money and the differential between cooking at home and eating out is nothing like what we expect in the UK.


I'd be first in line but don't notice locals eating fried fish that often.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

Gary D said:


> the vast amount of the population haven't got any money .


What percentage would you call vast?I would say the percentage is not as high as people imagine.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

karlosfandango said:


> Hello everyone, I am English and my girlfriend who I love dearly lives in Manila. I am wanting to move to the Philippines
> I am a complete novice to this as I have lived in England all my life though travelled extensively both socially and also on business, so wondering how and where to start the process


What is your profession?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bairdlander said:


> What percentage would you call vast?I would say the percentage is not as high as people imagine.


Besides the obvious poor I know it's hard to tell. Somebody's filling those malls. Go to SM grocery and people have full carts and its just as crowded if not more than a US grocery. A lot of the traffic is private vehicles, many SUVs and other high-end vehicles, somebody's buying those. I think most hide it because their families do to them what they do to us!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> McDonald were doing a fish and chips type of meal once apon a time. What you must be aware of in the Philippines is that the vast amount of the population haven't got any money and the differential between cooking at home and eating out is nothing like what we expect in the UK.


That's very true in my area, very few Chain restaurants and several of them are starting to fail or the menu is horrible. I don't go to Pizza Hut to eat chicken or spaghetti (my area, no more "Meat Lovers" pizza sold).

People don't have the money and if they do have money they're really thrifty, my neighbors and in-laws eat as free as they can, free tiny fish and shells from the lake, they spend money on oil and rice only. Make no mistake these people do have money but don't eat like Westerners.

Example when an expat gets hungry for Pizza Hut or Shakey's we sometimes order big, a full sized pizza or Chicken and Mojo's (I order both) but from my observations the majority of the local population is there for an evening out, dating and conversation, take a hard look at what they're eating... tiny meals, smaller-than-pan-pizza, if that's possible, tiny fries, mini salad shared or some other off the wall item sold. We finished our huge meal I walk out into the parking lot to see that every single vehicle was a brand new SUV or Van, people just don't spend money on food. 

I've noticed lately that some of the fast food chicken chains run out of chicken and other items in stock, such as mashed potatoes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cart shopping items*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Besides the obvious poor I know it's hard to tell. Somebody's filling those malls. Go to SM grocery and people have full carts and its just as crowded if not more than a US grocery. A lot of the traffic is private vehicles, many SUVs and other high-end vehicles, somebody's buying those. I think most hide it because their families do to them what they do to us!


Rare if I see someone with a full shopping cart more like a tiny basket when shopping for groceries but I have seen those that do shop similar to Western citizens. I've stood in line behind full shopping carts but if you gander at the items in the cart many are repetitive, stuff for a Sari-sari store and these carts can be 3 deep.

I buy my meat in larger quantities for the freezer and every single grocery store butcher has asked me if I'm having a huge party, they don't seem to understand why I'm buying so much. I've bought steak or baby back ribs several times and if I'm not fast enough with don't cut it, the butcher will cut it up for soup or small pieces, this is even after I've told them not to cut it, I'm serious. :help:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've said on more than one occassion to the asawa "look the malls are full of people" and she has said that they are mostly window shopping to make use of the aircon.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Rare if I see someone with a full shopping cart more like a tiny basket when shopping for groceries but I have seen those that do shop similar to Western citizens. I've stood in line behind full shopping carts but if you gander at the items in the cart many are repetitive, stuff for a Sari-sari store and these carts can be 3 deep.
> 
> I buy my meat in larger quantities for the freezer and every single grocery store butcher has asked me if I'm having a huge party, they don't seem to understand why I'm buying so much. I've bought steak or baby back ribs several times and if I'm not fast enough with don't cut it, the butcher will cut it up for soup or small pieces, this is even after I've told them not to cut it, I'm serious. :help:


I think it's a combination of habit and selective hearing on the part of the butcher--but I know what you mean and have had the same issue with butchers here wanting to hack the meat to peaces.

They have a hard time understanding someone buying large quantities of meat if not a party. Most people in the country and quite likely the butchers as well do not have refrigeration in their homes and must shop three time a day--once for each meal. So the concept of buying and storing large amounts of meat or any food item is definitely a new concept to most people..

Guess it's all in what we grow up with or without..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> hack the meat to peaces.


So disappointing to go to a party that has a beautiful golden roast pig to have it hacked into small pieces. Can't stand lechon because of that. Each bite is fat, gristle, anything besides meat it seems. Must be an art to that lol


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you notice in Jollibee or Chowking, servings are small. Filipinos are used to sharing food. Lechon/meat is cut into small pieces so that everyone can have a piece. Some families cannot afford an egg for each of the children. Even eggs are divided among everyone around the table. IMHO habit, culture of sharing, poverty, etc come into play.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

This thread brings back very fond memories that I have of the USA. At one time, in Shreveport, Louisiana USA we had a restaurant called Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips. They used Nordic White Fish and it was outstanding. The Chips were fried potato wedges, and you had all the trimmings, hush puppies, coleslaw and the special Malt Vinegar. 

Many Filipinos do eat fried fish but it is the small ones that are about 4" in length or they are steamed with hot peppers. Usually other fish like Bangus or Tilapia is steamed or grilled. You also would need to take in you cost of these ingredients to put together a complete meal and have a certain markup so you make a profit. Another consideration is whether or not you will serve rice or not. Many Filipinos can't do without their daily hit on rice.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> This thread brings back very fond memories that I have of the USA. At one time, in Shreveport, Louisiana USA we had a restaurant called Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips. They used Nordic White Fish and it was outstanding. The Chips were fried potato wedges, and you had all the trimmings, hush puppies, coleslaw and the special Malt Vinegar.
> 
> Many Filipinos do eat fried fish but it is the small ones that are about 4" in length or they are steamed with hot peppers. Usually other fish like Bangus or Tilapia is steamed or grilled. You also would need to take in you cost of these ingredients to put together a complete meal and have a certain markup so you make a profit. Another consideration is whether or not you will serve rice or not. Many Filipinos can't do without their daily hit on rice.


Plus the pile of bredding pieces in the bottom of the basket. There's an Arthur Treacher's in Atlanta's Hartsfield Airport by gate T-8.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd be first in line but don't notice locals eating fried fish that often.


British fish and chips in baretto


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bairdlander said:


> What percentage would you call vast?I would say the percentage is not as high as people imagine.


It is.....few are wealthy or can eat well.


----------

